# lmb15 twins have arrived!



## lmb15 (Jun 12, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Sorry, don't seem to get on much any more, things have been really hectic (though they're about to get worse!!)...
Our little babies were born on 22nd October:
India Rose 4lb 2oz at 4.20pm
Evan Jacob 5lb 7oz at 4.22pm
Fingers crossed it won't be too long before mummy and babies are back home!   

Lisa x


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Lisa, Huge Congratulations to you and Laura on the safe arrival of India and Evan, and well done to Issac on becoming a big brother   

Shelley x


----------



## Candy76 (Feb 19, 2011)

Congratulations Lisa and Laura! Hope you will soon all be at home and settling in.


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife (Jan 14, 2010)

Congratulations Lisa and Laura!!!!


----------



## Kezza78 (Jul 1, 2010)

Congratulations Lisa & Laura and welcome to the world India & Evan !! xxx


----------



## kedmo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

Congratulations to you both.  Hope they are all home soon.


----------



## Mama+Mummy (Sep 2, 2009)

Congratulations Lisa and Laura on the birth of your babies!
Xx


----------



## charlruk (Oct 28, 2010)

Congratulations Lisa and Laura! Enjoy!  Hope they are well and you are all home together soon!
chelle and char
xx


----------



## Steph29 (Apr 28, 2009)

Congratulations Laura & Lisa a boy and a girl fantastic great names too.   

Steph, Emma & Shay x


----------



## Tara1984 (Jul 17, 2011)

Congratulations Lisa and Laura!! Enjoy your new little bundles of joy!  x


----------



## MandMtb (Mar 6, 2009)

Congratulations Lisa and Laura on the birth of your twins, and Isaac's little brother/sister. I hope you are all home and together enjoying being a family 
S x


----------



## lmb15 (Jun 12, 2009)

Thanks everyone!
Laura an India are home but Evan is still in ITU. He's been extremely poorly but hopefully he's now heading in the right direction and it won't be too long before he's home with us. Isaac seems to have taken well to his big brother role, which is a big relief!!
Lisa x


----------



## Katie1086 (May 2, 2011)

Big Congratulations to you both! Enjoy every second!! 

Lots of Love

Katie and Lo xxx


----------



## Candy76 (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi Lisa, thinking of all of you and hoping Evan will very soon be well enough to go home.   It must be stressfull having 2 small children at home and one in hospital.


----------



## lmb15 (Jun 12, 2009)

'Thanks for all the lovely comments. Evan came home last night, so we're all a home together now. Let the madness begin!!   

Lisa x


----------



## BecsW (Jun 14, 2009)

That's great news!!  Welcome home Evan Jacob xxx


----------



## Steph29 (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi, Lisa and Laura,

Glad Evan is now home, you must have a very busy house, Cant wait to meet them!!

Steph, Emma & Shay


----------



## lmb15 (Jun 12, 2009)

Thanks Becs!
Steph - yeah, the house is mental but in a good way (kind of!!!). A meet up would be good.   

Lisa x


----------

